# University Project



## Sheldon Johnson (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi All

This year as part of my course, I have to make an extensive website, with dynamic databses and various other features. Well guess what the subject is?

Anyway, the lecturer sugested that I should send out questionnaires to the relevant audience to get some feedback on the subject.

So quite simply I'm asking if anyone would be willing to take part in my questionnaire, if so, please email me ASAP and I should get back to you by the end of the weekend with the finalised questionnaire.

Any help would be greatly appreceated.

Sheldon Johnson


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 11, 2005)

ok i e-mailed ya its jonathan if ya dont get it let me know


----------



## Rick (Nov 11, 2005)

Does this have to do with mantids?


----------



## Samzo (Nov 11, 2005)

Sheldon email me and i'll do it for ya


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes it does Rick.

I'd also like to thank everyone who has offered their help so far, it is much appreceated!


----------



## ellroy (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Sheldon,

I'll do one,

Alan


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks again for all the support and patience, I'm sorry it is late, but I've had a few problems at home.

With any luck it shouldn't be too much longer!

Thanks again.

Sheldon Johnson


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who helped with this. I'm using the infromation right now... well not _right_ now, because im procrastinating... a lot... who wants a game of blackjack? No? How about a O &amp; X tournament? Go fish?


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Dec 8, 2005)

Be sure to post the URL when you're done!


----------

